# Foot Peddle



## Waka (10 Dec 2012)

Is the foot peddle stop/start recommended for scrolling?


----------



## boysie39 (10 Dec 2012)

Waka , I can't give a definitive answer to your question as I don't have a lot of experience .Scrollers in US seem to think they are . I asked the question here and from the response it seems that while they are not essential they are a very useful thing to have .I'm sure some of the experienced scrollors will be along and give their view.


----------



## stevebuk (10 Dec 2012)

hi waka
i have the foot peddle fitting to my delta and i wouldn't be without it, i must admit its not a necessity to be able to scroll, but i love the luxury of it.


----------



## Chippygeoff (11 Dec 2012)

Like Steve I would not be without my foot pedals, they are so convenient and scrolling is a much better experience. Once you have used one you wont want to use a scroll saw without one.


----------



## boysie39 (11 Dec 2012)

OK, I give in where do I get one ,???? Is this slope as steep as woodturning he ask's .I was looking at the different makes of saws the top scrollers use and have concluded that the Hegner. Multicut 1 with V/S is as much as I can handle , (I think)  :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## bugbear (11 Dec 2012)

Variable speed, foot controlled;







BugBear


----------



## boysie39 (11 Dec 2012)

bugbear":3rl1b261 said:


> Variable speed, foot controlled;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you still make pieces with the machine .?? One thing that stands out for me is the stand with its three legs a classic. Thanks for showing.


----------



## Waka (12 Dec 2012)

Thanks for the info guys, I've found that when I take one hand off the wood to switch the machine off, it has a habit of slight movement.
So I thinks its the foot switch for me.


----------



## scroller frank (12 Dec 2012)

Hi Waka , 
The reason i like mi foot switch is that i dont have to take my hands off the job , simple as that ,
I made mine with electrics from Maplins , they have two kinds of switch , either switch on and then off , or
a none latching type that is on wen you press it and of when you take your foot of , that my type works fine .
The problem comes if your saw is fitted with a nvr switch , you will need to re wire it . #-o 
But i think you will find it well worthwhile :lol:
-----------------------------------Frank----------------------------


----------



## Phil Pascoe (12 Dec 2012)

This may seem a stupid question, but my knowledge of electronics is zilch - could a foot pedal from a sewing machine be used (or adapted)?


----------



## scroller frank (12 Dec 2012)

Hi Philip , 
The short answer to the sewing machine switch is no ,------------- to do with the electronics,------------   
Could perhaps, use the actual mechanics of the plastic bit , but not the 'electonicery' bits !!!! as most sewing switches control the motor speed 
and that wont work on your saw . it needs to be just an on /off switch---------------Frank---------------


----------



## Phil Pascoe (12 Dec 2012)

Thanks - I have one kicking around the garage that someone could have had if it'd have worked.


----------



## Waka (12 Dec 2012)

scroller frank":18x2x45c said:


> Hi Waka ,
> The reason i like mi foot switch is that i dont have to take my hands off the job , simple as that ,
> I made mine with electrics from Maplins , they have two kinds of switch , either switch on and then off , or
> a none latching type that is on wen you press it and of when you take your foot of , that my type works fine .
> ...



Thanks for the info Frank, I think I'll just ask Santa to bring me one. I wouldn't feel confident about making my own.


----------



## scroller frank (12 Dec 2012)

I think Santa will be having requests for all sorts of goodys , :wink: just hope he gets both yours and mine right !! :ho2 :deer 
all the best ----------------------Frank--------------------


----------



## boysie39 (14 Dec 2012)

scroller frank":100lgmyh said:


> I think Santa will be having requests for all sorts of goodys , :wink: just hope he gets both yours and mine right !! :ho2 :deer
> all the best ----------------------Frank--------------------



Just in case Santa is busy or has run out of them :lol: Where would one find one, and what should I look out for as regards 'electric's I am on 240 v .

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Waka (16 Dec 2012)

Boysie

You can buy the foot peddle on the Hegner website, I'm sure there are other places as well.


----------

